# Buck smell ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay... has anyone had a sweet smelling buck ? :wink: My buck cliff and his daddy
Smells really sweet..Nothing like my other one I had... :greengrin: just was wondering if anyone out there had a 'Sweet' smelling buck...Not that I'm complaining :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think I would consider any of mine sweet smelling. Mine smell disgusting...i'm not gonna lie. :laugh: Well...right now...out of rut they don't smell to bad.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Well his father was in rut and he had a strong smell but it was a sticky sweet smell ( :shrug: it's kinda hard to explain    )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh I will so trade you. My baby girl was in heat yesterday and she came up and layed her head on me and had pee and buck smell all over her which got on me....Yuck!!! I have to admit I HATE that smell.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Believe it or not I have one that does not smell at all! I got him with his mothers just a couple of weeks after they were born. The breeder had him disbudded before I picked him up and who ever did the disbudding did it too far back. It de-scented him and left good size scurs. Sweetest little lover boy yet! You can handle him any time with no smell unless when he is being buddies with our other buck which does smell and does not smell sweet. 

Are you sure he is not wearing an air freshener on his collar? No little scents tree tags? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL DDFN!

I don't mind the smell of bucks at all... everyone thinks I am crazy though! LOL!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

JOY My hubby can't smell very many things but he does seem to notice my one buck. It's not a very bad smell but you can tell he is the true buck of the bunch!

Humm maybe your sniffer is broken JOY. If so you may not want to have it fixed. :wink: 

I think they even make special disbudding tips that help get into the scent glands and cut some of the smell back. But some does won't stand for an unscented buck to my under standing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! nope it's not broken! lol!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm kinda with Joy, bucks don't bother me, now there has been a couple,that I was like oh my gosh, that stinks, but the one's i've had, i'm fine, it smells a little,but i'm not gonna complain about it lol, my brother goes in the pen,and is like uh, it stinks so bad in here,and i'm like what...


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

GingersMaMa said:


> Well his father was in rut and he had a strong smell but it was a sticky sweet smell ( :shrug: it's kinda hard to explain    )


I know exactly what your talking about! That's how mine smells too. I visited a mentor near me and her's smelled that way too. I didn't think it was offensive at all, sweet smelling, yet she though it was awfull. Maybe our noses just smell things with a different idea of what offensive is which is A-OK with me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

coltrule said:


> I'm kinda with Joy, bucks don't bother me, now there has been a couple,that I was like oh my gosh, that stinks, but the one's i've had, i'm fine, it smells a little,but i'm not gonna complain about it lol, my brother goes in the pen,and is like uh, it stinks so bad in here,and i'm like what...


Glad I'm not alone! :laugh:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our buck kinda smells sweet. It's not "bad" but it's strong. He's only a year old so that may change. It really doesn't bother me. I rather smell a male buck then a skunk!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't mind the smell of bucks, but I have a pygmy goat who smells like you are trying to describe, I know exactly what you mean. The kinder bucks don't smell like him at all. When you get a good whiff of him you can begin to grasp why the does like them so much. He smells really good.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not loosing it ! lol :laugh: ( DH says the same thing he Likes the smell :ROFL: )


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I don't mind the smell of bucks either. :wink: I went to a buck show back in May, and while I saw a couple newcomers gagging over the strong scent (there were at least 40 bucks there!) I didn't mind it at all!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BUCKS SMELL??? LOL

I dont even notice anymore! And yes a few of mine have a very sweet scent! I love my boys!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't dislike the smell but the one I have that does smell isn't sweet smelling. You can definitely tell when you get near their lot. 

When I was in college I volunteered at the ARF (aka the body farm) and the things we would smell and do would make most people weak in the knees and stomachs. So most smells don't really get to me, but when they do it's normally the odd simple smells: like perfumes of all things. 

I just really don't like getting the buck smell on my hands and having to go anywhere. . . You can get some odd looks even at a coop!


----------

